# Silent loop nachfüllen - was ist günstig? schlauch, fittich etc.



## takan (13. Februar 2019)

*Silent loop nachfüllen - was ist günstig? schlauch, fittich etc.*

Moin Moin,

hab nen silent loop 360 und wollt da bissel was nachkippen. glaube da is luft mittlerweile drinne. und da ich das teile paar jahre fahren werde wollt ich mich gleich ausrüsten mit kühlflüssigkeit, fittich, gewine, schlauch und trichter.
glaube da passt nen g1/4 auf die pumpe im nachfullslot. da es sooviele größen gibt für schläuche wollte ich fragen was günstig ist. und ob da nicht shops reste anbieten, zum nachfüllen brauch ich ja keine 2 meter schläuche. 
hab mal caseking spaßeshalber gefragt und die dachten ich meine fertige nachfüllsets von herstellern. hab denen nochmal erklärt das es ein selbsterstelltes bundle wäre von denen. eh ich mich jetzt durchgekämpft habe und preise vergliechen habe bei anschlüssen und schlauch, wollt ich mir die arbeit outsourcen. wäre ja nicht blöd, in paar jahren wollen vllt andere ihre AiO nachfüllen wenn sie wollen/müssen. steht ja explizit im der anleitung vom silent loop.


----------



## Abductee (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Silent loop nachfüllen - was ist günstig? schlauch, fittich etc.*

Auf die Zukunft gesehen wäre ein kleiner AGB am sinnvollsten.
Und es wäre auch von der Handhabung am leichtesten.


----------



## takan (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Silent loop nachfüllen - was ist günstig? schlauch, fittich etc.*

mein aufbau erlaubt kein agb. denke ich
schlagt mich bitte nicht für die led leiste, demnächst wollt ich es mit hochtemperatur silikonkleber fixieren im deckel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Silent loop nachfüllen - was ist günstig? schlauch, fittich etc.*

Also ich hab im Laden nen Meter Schlauch gekauft, dabei kannst du eigentlich jeden "Schund" nehmen.

Hilfreich ist allerdings, wenn er in irgendeiner Weise durchsichtig ist.

Eigentlich reichen schon 10cm Schlauch, geht ja nur darum die Luft raus zu bekommen, das Wasser rutscht von allein nach. 
Gibt ja Videos zum Thema und da meinen einige, man bräuchte eine Art Wassersäule zum befüllen... ist Käse.

Wenn der Radiator nachher bewegt wird um die Luftbläschen zum "Gehen" zu animieren, ist ein zu kurzer Schlauch natürlich hinderlich, wie überall im Leben. xD


----------



## takan (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Silent loop nachfüllen - was ist günstig? schlauch, fittich etc.*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Also ich hab im Laden nen Meter Schlauch gekauft, dabei kannst du eigentlich jeden "Schund" nehmen.
> 
> Hilfreich ist allerdings, wenn er in irgendeiner Weise durchsichtig ist.
> 
> ...



die feuerwehr kann von zu kurzen schläuchen 'nen lied singen.


----------



## INU.ID (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Silent loop nachfüllen - was ist günstig? schlauch, fittich etc.*

Neu 200 ml Acryl Wassertank Kuehler Wasserkuehlung Kuehler PC CPU Wasserblo X2I6  | eBay

110-400mm Computer Wasserkuehlung Acryl Zylinder Reservoir Wassertank PC DIY   | eBay

So ein kleines Ding passt normal immer irgendwo hin. ^^
(passende Fittinge gibts auch fürn €uro aus Asien)


----------

